# Leprechaun



## Many__Of__Horror (May 17, 2021)

Finished up a Leprechaun build today. Weird as fuck, still trying to find anything musical in it. Build went smoothly. Got the Tayda UV pint treatment for the enclosure.


----------



## fig (May 17, 2021)

It certainly looks great! Hope you figure out what the hell it does. 🤣


----------



## zgrav (May 17, 2021)

I think your design on the enclosure more or less nails the pedal.  More of a fun soundscape than something that earns its place as an integral part of your main sound arsenal.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 18, 2021)

😻  Meow-Purrr!

Great graphic and the font choice complements it well. The colours are off the charts, NOT Dupont's.



Dangit! This rubs salt in the wound of going to purchase this (Finally) in the most recent round, but it got bumped again as I want the FV-1 pre-soldered and the chip is out of stock. 

One day, Leprechaun, I will get hold of your frosty lucky charms!


----------



## p_wats (May 18, 2021)

Looks great! Though you may find with the PedalPCB board "Tone" is on the bottom left and "Magic" is in the middle. (Don't worry, several of us have done the same thing, assuming it was the same layout as the real Rainbow Machine.)


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 18, 2021)

Ohhhhhhhh, that makes so much sense after playing with the thing. Yeah i think I looked at someone elses build on here to decipher what the controls were on the build doc vs the original


----------



## Barry (May 18, 2021)

I bought one of those and not even sure why!


----------



## p_wats (May 18, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, that makes so much sense after playing with the thing. Yeah i think I looked at someone elses build on here to decipher what the controls were on the build doc vs the original


I did the the same thing. Ha. Made a lot more sense when I realized my mistake.


----------



## mcluff (May 22, 2021)

I'm sourcing out the parts for one now. Super dumb question -- no need for programming the ICs, right?


----------



## Feral Feline (May 22, 2021)

No programming required.


----------



## mcluff (May 28, 2021)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> Finished up a Leprechaun build today. Weird as fuck, still trying to find anything musical in it. Build went smoothly. Got the Tayda UV pint treatment for the enclosure.
> 
> View attachment 11929
> View attachment 11930


This looks AMAZING. I'm sourcing parts at the moment. Did you have trouble finding the MLCC capacitors?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 28, 2021)

I don't remember having any issues with the parts. Tayda has most of the MLCC caps, if not Mouser rarely fails. Good luck!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 1, 2021)

Leprechaun on the way!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Jun 1, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Leprechaun on the way!


He's done it!


----------

